# What does this mean ?



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm trying to enable MRV/HMO on a DTivo with 6.2 on it. The only drive in the box is a 160 gig Seagate. When I boot into linux the drive is recognized as ST!!1-0>2!!A. Does this mean the drive is locked ? When I use bootpage -p /dev/hda it returns rOot=dEvhDa. I looked on Seagates site for unlock instructions but they talk about Windows problems. Please help.


----------



## austin61 (Jun 3, 2005)

Joe C said:


> I'm trying to enable MRV/HMO on a DTivo with 6.2 on it. The only drive in the box is a 160 gig Seagate. When I boot into linux the drive is recognized as ST!!1-0>2!!A. Does this mean the drive is locked ? When I use bootpage -p /dev/hda it returns rOot=dEvhDa. I looked on Seagates site for unlock instructions but they talk about Windows problems. Please help.


Check the connector on the disk drive and the ide cable. I've seen a bent pin cause this type of symptom where the device type gets screwed up like you're seeing.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't know what happened, but I put the drive back in the Tivo, it boots fine, than put it back in the PC and it works fine.


----------

